# showering goal



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Have a shower every night 

I usually miss 1-2 days


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Whats wrong with that? 

In different cultures, not everyone showers every day. I grew up showering only 3 times a week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's not a bad thing - keeps the odors down.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Good goal. I shower sometimes 2 or 3 times depending on what sport or activities I do during the day / night


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am trying to incorporate more shower times. currently i am at once a week. like to bump that up to maybe twice.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I just missed a day damn lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

rgrwng said:


> i am trying to incorporate more shower times. currently i am at once a week. like to bump that up to maybe twice.


do you take baths?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

would you people just stop it??

I think im all eccentric and special and that is always ruined by threads like these.

just showered two days ago. I suppose i ought to shower tmmrw might do it if only just to shave my legs


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it's OK to miss 1-3 days. It also depends the amount of physical activity one has done. Doesn't too much showering dry your skin out from soap and deplete your hair of natural oils from all the shampoo, thus making it oily?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I shower only when I have to, or if I stink or itch really bad. Normally, I shower only if I am going on a doctors trip, or to work.... that's about it.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I have shower everyday so far it's becoming a habit . But I don't want to be too optimistic yet.


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to skip 2-3 days, the fourth day I usually stink so I must shower
but If didnt had to go out I would last up until 7 -8 days

now Im trying to shower everyday, not only to be clean, but also beacuse It kind of fills me with new energy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow are you guys serious? I shower 2 times a day every day. In the morning before work and when I get home from work. But I do work outside in 100 degree heat during summer.


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just think about how your body feels if you didn't shower. Just think of how it feels to have food in/on your teeth if you didn't brush. Eww, eww, eww!

Not showering daily or brushing teeth before bed is yucky! Especially when it comes to intimacy with the opposite sex. You gotta be clean! Fresh breath too, is so important when it comes to intimacy. I want to enjoy myself, not have to plug my nose!


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

Cat5 said:


> Just think about how your body feels if you didn't shower.


2-3 days isn't bad if you haven't been sweating or doing anything especially odor-inducing. Even if I haven't showered, I'll still smack on deodorant.



> Just think of how it feels to have food in/on your teeth if you didn't brush. Eww, eww, eww!


Sure, but I don't use my whole body to crush up food.



> Not showering daily or brushing teeth before bed is yucky! Especially when it comes to intimacy with the opposite sex. You gotta be clean!


Sure, showering before getting intimate is a good idea. If you're just going to work or school and just being around ***holes all day, not showering is just fine.


----------



## vanwa (Apr 17, 2012)

i shower every other day my hair/skin would get too dry if i didnt. i think its fine, as long as you dont smell or anything. i mean, if i worked all day and smelled horrible afterwards obviously i would shower a second time that day, but i wont if i dont need to.
but everyone has different body chemistry and some people need to shower once or twice a day, and others need to shower once every 3 or 4 days.
as long as you are comfortable, and you dont upset others because of offensive odors, then i think its fine. who cares.
i have a friend with some gland disorder where, no matter what they do, they will stink, and they always will unless they get some ridiculously expensive treatment. so they shower constantly and do what they can to keep their scent at bay.


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

albrecht said:


> Sure, but I don't use my whole body to crush up food.


Congratulation sir, you just made me laugh out loud involuntarily for the first time in like, a year. I don't know why I found that so funny, I just did.

But yeah, I shower once a day, every morning. I'm not one of those people who can get away with the 2-3 day thing, because even if I don't exert myself or sweat a lot, I still start to smell and look like hell.

Ex-girlfriend used to shower every second day. She could get away with it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the OP knows the benefits of showering. He was probably is in a state of mind where he didn't see the need to do it every day. I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I shower everyday - Waiting until you stink is risky,people get used to their own smells and might not even realize others find them offensive.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I would never go more than a day without showering, that's weird


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm reading. I thought showering every day was the norm.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel weird if I skip a day without showering, doesn't happen very often. Plus I only really do it if I know I'm not going anywhere. I think it's rude if you're going to be around other people without being clean.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading. I thought showering every day was the norm.


same, I don't understand what's so hard about showering every day


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Letting your hygiene go is a tell tale sign of depression. Just saying. :stu


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Guys, he probably was/is depressed. Good job with aiming for more showers. Also rooting for you


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Showering every other day is fine. It's when you go longer than that (which I do if I'm not doing anything) that you start to smell. Doing it every day is unnecessary, unless you're doing something physical.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

TigerRifle1 said:


> Letting your hygiene go is a tell tale sign of depression.


Absolutely. It would be interesting to see what the difference is personality wise between people who shower and people who don't shower.

It's amazing when you are truly depressed how much energy it takes to shower. When you do, it makes you feel so much better afterwards.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually shower every other night.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I shower twice a day but usually they are quicky showers unless I shampoo the hair, shave the legs, or exfoliate. It's true that you don't really need to soap down everything everyday but certain areas of the body need to be washed off once or twice a day. I usually just soap down the armpits, feet, face, and crotch/butt areas real quick and shave the pits and I'm done.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

when i'm in the house on my lonesome i'd probably not have a shower for about 3 days unless my armpits smell real bad lol other than that I shower in the mornings daily.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

this thread is disturbing... :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> this thread is disturbing... :sus


 With depression, it can be hard to do anything.


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

TigerRifle1 said:


> Letting your hygiene go is a tell tale sign of depression. Just saying. :stu


 Well, I am not so sure that everyone who is depressed will fail to shower daily. I shower daily but I struggle in other areas.


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I shower twice a day but usually they are quicky showers unless I shampoo the hair, shave the legs, or exfoliate. It's true that you don't really need to soap down everything everyday but certain areas of the body need to be washed off once or twice a day. I usually just soap down the armpits, feet, face, and crotch/butt areas real quick and shave the pits and I'm done.


 Yes, your are right about this. You don't have to shower head to toe everyday, because the water is enough to clean most of your body. But the crotch / butt / armpits / feet are very important. Once a week or so give yourself a full wash down all over.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Is not showering a sign of a more serious depression? This worries me a little.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Some _horrible_ reactions to this thread. I don't know why anyone would post in the goal setting section if they have nothing kind to say. The dude is setting a goal for showering and some of you are going on about intimacy with the opposite sex ... _seriously? _Wow.

It seems a lot of folks here haven't dealt with depression.

*OP* - Good on you. Keep it up man.

You know what, you're doing better than I am.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I sometimes miss a day without bathing/showering but it has to be a day where i have not doen anything physical and have not sweated much at all. If i missed more than a day i would feel dirty.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't shower every day (I do it every 2 or 3 days), except during summer, when I'm constantly sweating.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

TigerRifle1 said:


> Letting your hygiene go is a tell tale sign of depression. Just saying. :stu


People have different standards of hygeine. I've always showered every other day, even when I wasn't depressed.


----------

